# A new adventure



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

For those whom don't already know, I'm breeding my girl Teal. This will be a first for both of us and I wanted to document the process from start to finish. Today marks day #1 as Teal has finally come into season. I contacted our reproductive vet and scheduled to begin progesterone testing next Tuesday. Our chosen stud lives about 14 hours away, in Canada. Once she's ready we'll be making a road trip up to visit for a few days. I am so excited to begin this new adventure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good luck with everything!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Best of luck!.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So excited for you! EEK!! Good luck!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So excited for you and Teal. Looking forward to following you through this journey. Best of luck


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I’m excited to follow along too  Road trip!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Best wishes. I will be interested to hear about the process.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

I will follow your path with interest. Best wishes for success!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I've somewhat silently followed some of Teal's adventures on the forum. What an exciting new one! Also, her name is perfect!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Very excited for you! This should be an amazing litter.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Best of luck...Im excited for you both!!!!


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

So exciting! Best wishes for this new journey!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so excited to follow this, and so glad you are going to share everything from day one. This breeding is going to produce some amazing puppies.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Subscribed!! My sister-in-law works for OHS and they took in a Golden pup last week and she and my brother ended up adopting her. They initially held her thinking of us, but I want to focus all my attention on one for now. But the good thing is she'll still be in the family! Hopefully she'll have a new playmate later this summer!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Since I said I'd share it all, today we have stress! 

Teal is only on say 7 of her cycle. This is the usual day that our reproductive vet starts progesterone but they were already booked up for today when I called almost a week ago so we can't get in until tomorrow. But to make things interesting, Teal is flagging! For those whom aren't familiar, this is usually a sign the bitch gives that she's receptive and ready to breed. We need to get in ASAP to a vet who can give same day results. Luckily we found a place to go that can get results same day. Still have to worry about getting the results for Brucellosis testing in time for a live breeding! Most bitches aren't ready to breed for another 5 days to a week from what I've read. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> Since I said I'd share it all, today we have stress!
> 
> Teal is only on say 7 of her cycle. This is the usual day that our reproductive vet starts progesterone but they were already booked up for today when I called almost a week ago so we can't get in until tomorrow. But to make things interesting, Teal is flagging! For those whom aren't familiar, this is usually a sign the bitch gives that she's receptive and ready to breed. We need to get in ASAP to a vet who can give same day results. Luckily we found a place to go that can get results same day. Still have to worry about getting the results for Brucellosis testing in time for a live breeding! Most bitches aren't ready to breed for another 5 days to a week from what I've read. Ahhhhh.


Oh geeeeeze. I hope everything goes as it is supposed to... Fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I never realized the science involved in breeding. Good luck and hope all goes well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And the fun begins!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Yesterday's visit to the vet went well. Teal had a progesterone test and vaginal cytology. She hasn't ovulated yet, but she's moving along. We go back on Thursday and I'm hoping she'll be ready then. It would be nice to get to travel over the weekend. Plus it's an hour each way to the reproductive vet.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Yesterday's visit to the vet went well. Teal had a progesterone test and vaginal cytology. She hasn't ovulated yet, but she's moving along. We go back on Thursday and I'm hoping she'll be ready then. It would be nice to get to travel over the weekend. Plus it's an hour each way to the reproductive vet.


Wow! Sounds complicated! Why not just use frozen shipped semen and inseminate when she's ready?


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Exciting times!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

3Pebs3 said:


> Wow! Sounds complicated! Why not just use frozen shipped semen and inseminate when she's ready?


Right now the process is the same as if we're doing AI. Just trying to pinpoint ovulation. The only difference is that once she does, we'll travel to the stud vs. traveling to the reproductive vet. I'd prefer live cover because she's maiden and there are some negatives to frozen or fresh chilled. Quality can be an issue, or I've even heard of lost/delayed semen. I'm honestly so excited for this trip. Its my crazy dog lady version of a vacation.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Right now the process is the same as if we're doing AI. Just trying to pinpoint ovulation. The only difference is that once she does, we'll travel to the stud vs. traveling to the reproductive vet. I'd prefer live cover because she's maiden and there are some negatives to frozen or fresh chilled. Quality can be an issue, or I've even heard of lost/delayed semen. I'm honestly so excited for this trip. Its my crazy dog lady version of a vacation.


Thanks! I was just curious :nerd: it will be an awesome adventure!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I was wondering if you had to hop right in the car and speed to Canada earlier this week. The girls are always pulling stunts like that. Or making you wait two months, or needing to be bred on the weekend the stud dog’s owner’s son was getting married out of state (hotel4dogs will remember that one!) Their timing can be interesting.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Everything sounds exciting, and EXHAUSTING.....LOL...:laugh::laugh: Im Following Teal.....


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> I was wondering if you had to hop right in the car and speed to Canada earlier this week. The girls are always pulling stunts like that. Or making you wait two months, or needing to be bred on the weekend the stud dog’s owner’s son was getting married out of state (hotel4dogs will remember that one!) Their timing can be interesting.


It feels rushed, even though I have a few days warning. One vet told me he'd try breeding today based on her numbers, but the reproductive vet says wait because she can stall for days. We haven't seen that big jump yet, but I do think I'll have to be ready to go by the weekend. I'm planning to leave Friday, got my rental SUV reserved but not a hotel yet. Hopefully her numbers tomorrow are on track and we can be home by Tuesday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good luck, hope everything goes well, travel safely!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She was 6.3 today! We hit the road tomorrow morning. I feel beyond lucky that she timed everything just right for me.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

How exciting! Good luck and safe travels


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's been pretty mellow today, except the brief period this morning when she was trying to mount poor Archer :doh:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

ArchersMom said:


> She was 6.3 today! We hit the road tomorrow morning. I feel beyond lucky that she timed everything just right for me.


Why of coarse she did. She is the lovely Miss Teal. 
Safe travel into snow country.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Good times! I look forward to following along!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Good luck and safe travels


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Whooooo! Hope you have an uneventful drive - and good luck once you're there!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Busy weekend! Everything has gone great so far. Teal had a successful date with Scrabble today  now we're headed for a walk in the snow and then to our hotel to crash before dinner. It was a beautiful drive, at least until it was pitch black and snowing. Felt like I was driving the millennium falcon.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We start the journey home tomorrow afternoon. I think I'll sleep all Monday :sleeping:


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll bet you're exhausted! Safe travels back home!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Phew! What a trip! I’m glad everything is going well. Safe travels.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal and her handsome beau


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I've been busy, and not able to check in here, so i missed the beginning of this thread, but how exciting! What a beautiful couple. I can't wait to see where this goes. Good luck!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a beautiful couple! Going to be some pretty cute puppies  fingers crossed. Safe travels home.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

How exciting!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I found checking progesterone very stressful. My vet drew blood during a heavy snowstorm that made travel impossible so that the blood sample couldn't be picked up by the lab. So I left early to get to Memphis where the stud dog was. Repro vet was 15 minutes away and everything was done in house.


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Following this journey! Teal and Scrabble are gorgeous dogs...they will have beautiful pups.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Fingers crossed it was a productive weekend!! Can't wait to see those puppies!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We went to our first obedience class since Teal came into season and her newfound mellowness was so obvious! I feel like someone swapped my dog when I wasn't looking. Poor T, making puppies is hard work! 

We received a new washing machine today and I'm so excited! I convinced my husband that a bigger one would be absolutely necessary to keep up with puppy laundry  Its probably true. The old one had a hard life just keeping up with the toddler and was on it's last leg.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Still waiting on our ultrasound, but it's safe to say we should have puppies next month :grin2: Poor Teal has been having some morning sickness and obviously just isn't feeling herself. I've had to start adding wet food, bacon or bacon grease to her regular food to entice her to eat. She needs to have energy to bake those puppies! Plus she's supposed to be taking her folic acid and other supplements in her food. She's getting extra cuddles and Branch is sharing most of his snacks.


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

She’s so pretty! I can’t wait for puppy pictures. I hope she starts to feel better soon!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww....I know how you feel Teal....I had morning sickness too!!!!:laugh::laugh::grin2: Hope you get your appetite back, and you have those babies before you know it!!!!


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Bacon makes everything taste better - even for us humans!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awww poor Teal. Such a sweetie. I hope this morning sickness passes quickly. How exciting though. Can’t wait!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I’m glad Branch is sharing his snacks with Teal.  And of course bacon always helps. I had one girl years ago who would not eat anything in her last week of being preggers... except cheeseburgers from the McDonald’s drive through. Whatever it takes. Teal’s big sis Sofie is also in the family way, due in just over two weeks and is getting HUGE. The Four Lakes girls tend to have big litters (except Piper’s Mr. Uno last summer...) so there are probably going to be lots of little cousins hitting the ground before long. I’ll start a Sofie thread too. There’s no such thing as too many cute puppy photos!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Aww poor Teal. I hope she starts feeling better soon! I'm so excited to be following her journey


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

ArchersMom said:


> We went to our first obedience class since Teal came into season and her newfound mellowness was so obvious! I feel like someone swapped my dog when I wasn't looking. Poor T, making puppies is hard work!
> 
> We received a new washing machine today and I'm so excited! I convinced my husband that a bigger one would be absolutely necessary to keep up with puppy laundry  Its probably true. The old one had a hard life just keeping up with the toddler and was on it's last leg.


Very wise choice on the new washing machine. As I've mentioned before, I'm a breeder caretaker for Canine Companions for Independence. Our breeder had her first litter in early January. The two things that surprised me the most:

1. The hair loss. Oh my word! While my personal dogs are Goldens, my CCI breeder is a black lab. She had fur like velvet. Having puppies absolutely wrecked it! It's been 4 months since she had puppies and her coat is just beginning to get somewhat back to normal. (Of course, once her coat is fully back to normal, it'll probably be time for her next litter.) 

2. Puppy Laundry! It was never ending. There were loads and loads to be washed every day of the 8 weeks that the puppies were with us! Your puppies will be absolutely precious so you won't mind, but oh my word, so much laundry!


Very excited to follow your whelping experience!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Poor Teal has been having some morning sickness.


Just wondering can you give her ginger for her morning sickness. I know it helps humans with morning sickness but wasn’t sure about dogs ???? Just a thought.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

LynnC said:


> Just wondering can you give her ginger for her morning sickness. I know it helps humans with morning sickness but wasn’t sure about dogs ???? Just a thought.


That's a good question and I'm not sure. She hasn't had it too bad, just one bile incident, but Im sure that's what's contributing to her lack of appetite.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor Lovie. I hope she feels better soon. I didn't even realize they get "morning sickness." But I guess it makes complete sense. Liverwurst is also a very enticing food - nice and smelly - as is tuna. Tuna packed in oil would get some good protein and fat into her. 

I can't wait to see both Teal and Sofie's babies!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Big news! The repro vet saw 12 puppies on the ultrasound!!  Poor Teal got a prescription for some nausea medice which should help with her lack of appetite.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, hoping everything goes smoothly, can't wait to see all those beautiful pups!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So exciting....... hope the meds will help her feel better so she gets her appetite back, 
she's got a lot of little ones to nourish.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

*Great news!!*



ArchersMom said:


> Big news! The repro vet saw 12 puppies on the ultrasound!!  Poor Teal got a prescription for some nausea medice which should help with her lack of appetite.


Thanks for the call!! We are so excited and can't wait!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

WOW!!! Did you say 12 puppies????? Poor Teal! She better get her appetite back, she’s going to need a lot of calories for all those pups! How exciting!

Good news is you’ll probably have a few more happy families getting one of her beautiful puppies .


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG .....how wonderful 12? Best wishes to Teal carrying all those beauties!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So, you're not going to be too busy then for the next several weeks! 

Wow - you are going to have SO many happy families! What worries me is that you might actually now have room on your wait list. That is not good for me. :wink2:

What's the due date again? Hope the anti-nausea helps Teal.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

How is Teal doing? Are you all set for puppies?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any update???????


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal is doing great! Still a little picky, but I've found what she likes. We've been soooo busy getting everything ready. Teal and puppies are taking over Branch's room so all of his stuff is getting moved into our bedroom. I'm stocking up on whelping supplies and building the whelping box. Sent off a blood sample to get a titer and nomograph. I even purchased a new SUV and variocage to fit all the puppies in 1 vehicle! I think I'm almost ready.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I still can't believe there's really that many puppies in there!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You sound like you've got everything under control, Teal looks great. 
I know Branch will be a big help to you.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You sound like you've got everything under control, Teal looks great.
> I know Branch will be a big help to you.


I don't know, he's a wild one. I keep having to tear him away from the box of sterile gloves :doh:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Glad all is going well. Teal looks great  .


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't wait! I actually went to your website yesterday because I was like, these puppies have GOT to be coming soon! I hope all goes well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so looking forward to seeing these little ones, hope everything goes well. 

I can see Branch now right in the middle of them all when they are up and running all over the place.....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im excited as everyone else.... cant wait til the big day!!!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal's almost there! Just about 5 more days


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping everything goes well, looking forward to seeing all those lovely pups!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

It’ll be here before you know it. Hoping all goes well


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Good luck Teal (and family)! Hoping all goes well and can’t wait to see the puppy pictures.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

How exciting for you & Teal. Best wishes and glad to see the morning sickness was taken care of. When I had my 3 pregnancies, I was sick for 2 of them. Not fun!


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

*So excited!!*

:--happy:

Can't wait!! The amount of puppy talk around the house is growing every day. We are all super excited!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Everytime I see an update to this thread, I think, PUPPIES ARE HERE!!!

:|
If I'm this impatient, can't imagine what the wait must be like for you guys!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just caught up on this thread, we are all anxious for those puppies!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Looks like today might be the day. Wish us luck!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

oH BOY oH BOY!!!!! How exciting!!!! Wishing you and Teal the best!!!! Cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

How exciting !!! Good luck!!! You can do it Teal ?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We have one healthy girl so far


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, great start Teal!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww.......

Hope everything goes well, looking forward to seeing the little ones.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We're halfway through! 4 girls, 2 boys


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to see things progressing along so quickly.......

That little dark red one sure is pretty.... 

Is Branch watching and helping?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to see things progressing along so quickly.......
> 
> That little dark red one sure is pretty....
> 
> Is Branch watching and helping?


No, thankfully he's hanging out with his dad and watching movies. I still can't keep him out of the whelping supplies boxes.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

OH MY GOSH! What a great job Teal is doing . Hope its over for her soon.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's had 10 so far. Everyone seems to be nursing and doing great! 

There's 9 in this photo. The warming box is getting crowded.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So glad everyone's doing great!!! Oh my how adorable. Whats the boy/girl count??


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

7 girls and 3 boys


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

So sweet. Thanks for sharing this experience with us. Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful little puppy pile  I’m so glad that things are going well.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations to Teal and you!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats...so glad everything is going well...take care....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

SO happy to hear all went well! Congrats! A nice healthy first time litter - for both of you! 



PS Is it too late to get on your list?? :wink2:


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Congratulations to you and Teal! They’re beautiful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Teal has settled into her new mom role really well. All the pups are up over their birth weight. I was really surprised with the beautiful variety of shades. Several pups have white spots on their chest. This boy is one of the darkest and has a white toes and chest. He's stolen my heart already.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Aww. I can see why he stole your heart. So did she end up having 10 puppies altogether?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all beautiful but I can see why that little guy has stolen your heart....

Are you planning to keep one?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Yep, just 10 healthy puppies. 10 is plenty! I'm sleeping next to their box and man are they noisy if they get hungry or lost.

I'm planning to keep a girl. It would be too stressful to have an intact boy in the house. It might be tough with 7 to pick from though! Hopefully she'll turn out to be a great hunt test dog too.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

They are so cute...congratulations!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

They are all so cute!!! Wish I was there to help with them all..:grin2: :grin2:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal has been a great mom


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations they are beautiful.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congratulations, they are beautiful. Can’t wait to follow their journey over the next few weeks!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh man, raising puppies can be tough sometimes. Well I guess technically it's monitoring the dam that's got me dragging myself on about 4.5 hours sleep today. Teal has been showing some odd behaviors through the night (digging, whining, panting, anxiety). We suppliment with calcium to reduce those behaviors, but she seems to need huge doses to settle. So instead of sleeping at night, I'm making sure she's not burying the pups in blankets, stepping on them getting in and out of the box or anything else dangerous. She's still a great mom and everyone is fat and happy! So I cant complain too much.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I know you will do a great job. You are so dedicated. It's such a huge job. And you're taking it on with a small human in your life, too. I really can't wait to see what these pups become.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

They are so adorable! I am so happy for you! You are doing a great job, and I have no doubt you will make sure that Teal and the puppies have all they need


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Everyone is doing great. Teal had settled down and we've started ESI. The first night all the puppies got to smell my cat and all but 2 were fascinated by him. Last night was a frozen pheasant. It was a little harder to tell if they liked it or not, but most did. I might have to get them something a little fresher if I want to do another gamebird.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Just adorable. Those are going to be some lucky families getting one of Teals pups


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great picture!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Lots of cuddles today. More pigment today too


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are so cute!! Glad Teal is being such a good mom and that she is feeling better!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

These boys are stealing my heart! I told my husband I don't need anymore human babies, just neonate puppies that love to cuddle forever.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are so cute and are growing so fast!.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Already one week old and doing great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They are so darn cute, look at that belly on the little guy in your arms.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh my heart! That dark boy is just precious!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh how sweet they are!!!!!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

How absolutely precious. I'm so jealous of all the puppy time you're getting in!!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The Super puppies are live! Follow this link to the web cam https://video.nest.com/live/cSmy3LsLab

Hopefully that works!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay, a puppy cam! How did you manage to get English Cream and American red puppies in one litter, lol?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Yay. Puppy cam. Can’t wait to show my granddaughter  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm enjoying watching them, they are growing so fast and really changing...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

cwag said:


> Yay, a puppy cam! How did you manage to get English Cream and American red puppies in one litter, lol?


Isn't it kind of crazy?! That light little boy really surprised me. His name is Iron Man/blue collar. Teal does a good job


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

ArchersMom said:


> The Super puppies are live! Follow this link to the web cam https://video.nest.com/live/cSmy3LsLab
> 
> Hopefully that works!


Oh my heavens. I'm going to spend way too much time watching PupTV. I'm embarrassed to admit how much time I spent staring at a pregnant giraffe last year, and she wasn't nearly as adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The pics are just too cute! Glad all are doing well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have already spent so much time watching!! I was so impressed with Teal - she came in and was sitting up and feeding, and she was so clearly wanting to lie down, but she would have smushed puppies, so she kept re-propping herself up. It's kind of amazing how they just know how to care for so many babies, even the first time. I'm so glad you put in a live cam!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We love puppy cams!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's puppy nail trim night once again


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

It's been really fun watching the live stream. We have it constantly running on our computer at home. It's fascinating to see the maternal instincts kick in watching Teal be a "Super" mama. Having never seen the process before, it's so cool to watch. I've seen her go into the box a few times and wake up the little ones by nudging and licking them. Is that just her way to check on them and make sure they are all okay? Thanks for sharing, @ArchersMom!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

drew510 said:


> It's been really fun watching the live stream. We have it constantly running on our computer at home. It's fascinating to see the maternal instincts kick in watching Teal be a "Super" mama. Having never seen the process before, it's so cool to watch. I've seen her go into the box a few times and wake up the little ones by nudging and licking them. Is that just her way to check on them and make sure they are all okay? Thanks for sharing, @ArchersMom!!


She still "potties" them, aka licks them to stimulate them to urinate and defecate. They have started to go on their own as well. But I think she does check on them too when she's been gone a while. She's a very dedicated mama.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi, ArchersMom. Will you be making the puppy cam available again? I've been watching each day -- I love seeing their progress. Maybe the nest cam is down for maintenance?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Rusty9294 said:


> Hi, ArchersMom. Will you be making the puppy cam available again? I've been watching each day -- I love seeing their progress. Maybe the nest cam is down for maintenance?


Yes, puppy cam will be back very soon. I had a visitor so I turned the camera off while they were here and forgot about it. Should have warned everyone.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, I am just seeing this. Congratulations! I keep thinking that Teal is still a puppy, that went by very quick.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> Wow, I am just seeing this. Congratulations! I keep thinking that Teal is still a puppy, that went by very quick.


Thank you! I feel the same way. Its like just yesterday I was flying to pick her up.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Watching all the adorable puppies today!!!! Im loving the real light one....sooo cute, among all the redheads!!!!:x:x Love watching them...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Neeko13 said:


> Watching all the adorable puppies today!!!! Im loving the real light one....sooo cute, among all the redheads!!!!:x:x Love watching them...


The light one is my favourite too!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

He catches everyone's eye  he's a feisty boy and fun to watch.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Just a warning for anyone watching the webcam this week. It'll be down Friday night to Saturday morning. Back Saturday afternoon though!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The pups had their first trip outside today. They loved their tunnel!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think they'll have to try the slide next.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

So cute. You could market them as pretrained agility dogs if you were a greeder.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They liked the tent too but someone decided it was a good spot to potty.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So cute. You’re doing a great job with the little ones


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> So cute. You’re doing a great job with the little ones


Thank you  they're so sweet and fun. I adore every one of them. Even when they make a huge mess at meal time.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

The puppies are growing so quickly! I'm enjoying watching their progress! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

They are so cute, looks like they enjoyed their adventure outside.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So adorable. I can’t get over how big they are . BTW how is Teal doing? Give her a big hug.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

LynnC said:


> So adorable. I can’t get over how big they are . BTW how is Teal doing? Give her a big hug.


Much better. Back to her normal, food stealing self. None of Branch's snack are safe when she's around. She went in to the vet today to have the drain removed and her fever is gone. The hard part now is keeping the puppies from nursing and drying her up.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Aww glad she’s doing better and back to her usual self


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, fun seeing them enjoying their outdoor adventure. 

Good to hear Teal is doing better.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That first pup in the tunnel looks so determined!! Love the little face. Must be so fun watching them experience all these new things in the world.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Peaking in on the pack, they are all sleeping like babies!!!!!:x:x:x:x


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They tuckered themselves out attacking the adventure box


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sweet little black widow. I love those toes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Sweet little black widow. I love those toes!


She is sooooo cute, what a great picture.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Aww So adorable


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

They are so very cute, love the feet!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Who would have thought 10 puppies would be so much work!  Everyone is doing well and looking so grown up. Hard to believe they'll start leaving in just over 2 weeks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's one beautiful pile of puppies....... hard to believe they will be going to their homes in 2 weeks. The time has gone by so fast......


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I pop in a few times a day to check your live stream and see what the puppies are up to. It been such fun to watch them grow and develop. I think I would be really sad when the puppycam goes down, except for the fact that our new puppy comes home when your puppies go to their new homes. Thanks so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

How adorable. Do they go in that tub on their own and sleep like that? It’s the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

LynnC said:


> How adorable. Do they go in that tub on their own and sleep like that? It’s the sweetest thing ever.


I think for that photo I stuffed them all in while I was cleaning their pen. They usually prefer to sleep in their litter boxes!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a lovely photo, I wouldn't want to part with them!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I pop in to have a look at them a few times a day, too. I seem to miss their more active times - usually I see a bunch of sweet, sleeping puppies. :smile2:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

O M G!!!!! They are soooo cute, and gettting soooo big!!! And they are missing from the camera.....:|:| lol


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I hadn't been able to look at the puppy cam for a couple of weeks and I can't believe how big and strong the puppies have gotten. They are beautiful and I bet the new owners are beside themselves with excitement for pick up day.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Neeko13 said:


> O M G!!!!! They are soooo cute, and gettting soooo big!!! And they are missing from the camera.....:|:| lol


They've been taking more field trips and tearing around the house more now that they're getting better about holding their bladders. Friday was pool party day and Saturday we had a field trip.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

cwag said:


> I hadn't been able to look at the puppy cam for a couple of weeks and I can't believe how big and strong the puppies have gotten. They are beautiful and I bet the new owners are beside themselves with excitement for pick up day.


Thank you! They're all getting huge now. The big boys were almost 10 lbs a few days ago. I can't wait to hear how they all settle into their new homes


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

They are so big and adorable. Sounds like a fun weekend for all


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

How adorable!!!! Looks like so much fun for everyone!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They are getting to that irresistible stage - so fun to watch. I popped in to watch them yesterday, and one of them was running around dive bombing all his (her?) siblings, including the sleeping one. It was pretty funny.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Ha, ha those beds they were cuddled up and sleeping in are now WWE (wrestling) rings.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

Wow I could watch the puppies all day! So adorable.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> They are getting to that irresistible stage - so fun to watch. I popped in to watch them yesterday, and one of them was running around dive bombing all his (her?) siblings, including the sleeping one. It was pretty funny.


Was it the little dark girl? She's a hellion!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> Was it the little dark girl? She's a hellion!



No! It seemed to be the lightest one - which I think is the boy? It was hilarious. He was literally just running and dive bombing... and then he'd move on to the next victim. He didn't stay and play - he just wanted to disturb some :grin2:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> No! It seemed to be the lightest one - which I think is the boy? It was hilarious. He was literally just running and dive bombing... and then he'd move on to the next victim. He didn't stay and play - he just wanted to disturb some :grin2:


Haha that'd be little Ironman. He can get pretty feisty himself, but he's really sweet. They're all so funny!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

How did I miss this????? The puppies are gorgeous and Teal looks to be such a good momma!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so much fun to watch, lots of bitey face and wrestling going on right now.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

danoon58 said:


> How did I miss this????? The puppies are gorgeous and Teal looks to be such a good momma!


She's an AMAZING momma! We visited about a week ago and it just blew me away how she acted around them. I can't believe her motherly instincts. She acted like this was her 10th litter, not her first. She continually went around checking on the little ones as we played with them, and of course wanted some luvin herself. I can't wait to see them again!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're having a blast this morning! How cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> They're having a blast this morning! How cute!


They sure are.......


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> No! It seemed to be the lightest one - which I think is the boy? It was hilarious. He was literally just running and dive bombing... and then he'd move on to the next victim. He didn't stay and play - he just wanted to disturb some :grin2:



Sorry guys! I initially had a word in here that I used ** in - didn't realize that's not allowed. It's just such a great expression when it comes to Golden Retriever puppies!!! :grin2:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> They're having a blast this morning! How cute!


Somehow it's always the more fun, the bigger the mess! Someone come take these puppies! Lol


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> Somehow it's always the more fun, the bigger the mess! Someone come take these puppies! Lol


I was wondering when you’d hit that wall ;-) The last week with a litter is always a marathon: the cleanup, vet visit, temperament testing, more cleanup. And they start turning into wild little troublemakers, kind of a gang mentality. Then more cleanup... I find myself counting down the days until people start picking them up. Then I hear that they are being little angels at their new homes! They’re just ready to go on to their new lives at 8 weeks. Sprint to the finish ArchersMom!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's just poop-pocalypse around here lol has been for weeks now it feels like. And you're totally right about the marathon. It's been so relaxed the past few weeks and now in the next week we have a photo shoot, conformation eval, temperament testing, vaccinations appointment, opthalmologist appointment and a handful more visits for puppy buyers. Whew! I really did schedule myself a 90 minute massage for after the first round of puppers go home lol I feel like I earned it.

I don't know how you do it even once a year!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> It's just poop-pocalypse around here lol has been for weeks now it feels like. And you're totally right about the marathon. It's been so relaxed the past few weeks and now in the next week we have a photo shoot, conformation eval, temperament testing, vaccinations appointment, opthalmologist appointment and a handful more visits for puppy buyers. Whew! I really did schedule myself a 90 minute massage for after the first round of puppers go home lol I feel like I earned it.
> 
> I don't know how you do it even once a year!


It’s a huge amount of work and you have to have a high tolerance for mess and chaos. I think being an elementary art teacher for all those years helped prep me for puppies ;-) You totally deserve a 90 minute massage! And maybe a week on a tropical island beach!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pups and you have done a great job!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Id like to introduce my pick girl, Miss Wonder Woman. She's now know as Bryn  she's my feisty little spit fire and I think she'll do great things! She observed her first obedience class last night and did great in her crate for an hour with new dogs and people all around. Plus she asked to be let out to potty!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Miss wonder woman is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! I gotta peek in on the others!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I cant believe how big they got!!!! What are they eating?????:grin2::grin2::grin2: All soo sooo sweet!!!!!:x:x


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Bryn is a beautiful and lucky little girl.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

ArchersMom said:


> Id like to introduce my pick girl, Miss Wonder Woman. She's now know as Bryn  she's my feisty little spit fire and I think she'll do great things! She observed her first obedience class last night and did great in her crate for an hour with new dogs and people all around. Plus she asked to be let out to potty!


I would have lost the bet. I had you pegged for Batgirl. :grin2: Got to play with Bryn (cute name BTW!) on Friday. She's sweet and sassy all in one. 

FYI - We've settled on the name Piper for Black Widow. Now we just need to figure out a registered name...:grin2:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Neeko13 said:


> I cant believe how big they got!!!! What are they eating?????:grin2::grin2::grin2: All soo sooo sweet!!!!!:x:x


Hulk was over 14 lbs yesterday!! They might be playing with their potty box pellets. Had to switch to hardwood since my Chewy order has been so delayed. Ordered Friday and it finally shipped today.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

drew510 said:


> I would have lost the bet. I had you pegged for Batgirl. :grin2: Got to play with Bryn (cute name BTW!) on Friday. She's sweet and sassy all in one.
> 
> FYI - We've settled on the name Piper for Black Widow. Now we just need to figure out a registered name...:grin2:


You could ask some of the creative people here for their suggestions. I'm not creative at all or I'd try to be more help.!


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Good idea!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats on Bryn - from me and Grandma Abby. She’s a beauty. I’ll look forward to seeing photos of her as she grows (hint, hint!) They grow SO fast.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

ArchersMom said:


> Id like to introduce my pick girl, Miss Wonder Woman. She's now know as Bryn  she's my feisty little spit fire and I think she'll do great things! She observed her first obedience class last night and did great in her crate for an hour with new dogs and people all around. Plus she asked to be let out to potty!


What a cutie, I took a few minutes to read back through your thread and what a wonderful story and all the memories you will have from this.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awww. So happy for you and little Miss Wonder Bryn  She’s such a beauty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bryn, aka Miss Wonder Woman is beautiful, looking forward to watching her grow and hearing about her adventures.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


SO happy we'll be able to follow her here! She is gorgeous, and I know you will have huge fun and success with her. Lots of love from Auntie Shala, too - she thinks little sis Teal did a great job making those puppies!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

5 of the pups moved on to their new homes today. I already miss them terribly! The house seems so quiet lol It's reassuring to know they'll all be loved and adored by their new families though. I can't wait to see how they grow up and what they'll achieve!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I bet your house is much quieter and you're missing them. Are the remaining pups quieter?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

It must be very bittersweet for you. At least they all didn’t leave at the same time. Enjoy the time with the pups you have left


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

ArchersMom said:


> 5 of the pups moved on to their new homes today. I already miss them terribly! The house seems so quiet lol It's reassuring to know they'll all be loved and adored by their new families though. I can't wait to see how they grow up and what they'll achieve!


It's been such fun following your journey with this litter. I know the lucky families are thrilled with their new pups and appreciate all of the work you've invested. I hope some of the new owners will post pictures of the pups as they grow.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The remaining pups are still bouncing off the walls wild. I don't think they seem to care about their siblings leaving as long as they have someone to play with. We should have at least 2 pups on the forum!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so glad we will be able to follow two of them here. Did they all go to families who plan to train and compete with them in various dog sports?


I'd also love to hear what YOU learned about breeding and raising puppies. Was it what you expected? What will you do differently next time (maybe nothing)?


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

One of the pups will be coming home with us. ? I will be sure to post here as well on her Instagram - piper_the_golden_retriever. We don’t have any immediate plans for her other than a being a spoiled new member of the family, but you never know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I really enjoyed watching your webcam, they were really fun to watch. 
It was an interesting journey, thanks for sharing it. Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of your little girl you're keeping.

*drew510-*


> One of the pups will be coming home with us. ? I will be sure to post here as well on her Instagram - piper_the_golden_retriever. We don’t have any immediate plans for her other than a being a spoiled new member of the family, but you never know.


Congratulations! Looking forward to your thread.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

drew510 said:


> One of the pups will be coming home with us. ? I will be sure to post here as well on her Instagram - piper_the_golden_retriever. We don’t have any immediate plans for her other than a being a spoiled new member of the family, but you never know.


I'm so excited to see Piper updates! You'll have so much fun.

You'll be surprised how quickly you can get hooked on training!! Kaizer was supposed to be "only" a pet, but now we're taking agility classes and rally classes, dabbling a little bit in dock diving, and I'm thinking about doing barn hunt and taking nose work classes next. He's still "just" a pet, and I still only consider myself just a pet house (maybe active pet house), but we have a lot of fun and I didn't think I'd be doing any of this when I first got him.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> I am so glad we will be able to follow two of them here. Did they all go to families who plan to train and compete with them in various dog sports?
> 
> 
> I'd also love to hear what YOU learned about breeding and raising puppies. Was it what you expected? What will you do differently next time (maybe nothing)?


I'd start by sending Branch off to boarding school! Just kidding, but I'm not planning on another litter until Branch is in kindergarten. I knew it would be a lot of work, but I still wish I had more free time to just enjoy the puppies and take more field trips. And no more summer litters! At least not in this house, too warm without central AC. Either way I want a bigger house with a better setup for older puppies and more acreage.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

These 3 girls are working on their crate and potty training today. Teal just wanted to feel included lol


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> I'd start by sending Branch off to boarding school! Just kidding, but I'm not planning on another litter until Branch is in kindergarten. I knew it would be a lot of work, but I still wish I had more free time to just enjoy the puppies and take more field trips. And no more summer litters! At least not in this house, too warm without central AC. Either way I want a bigger house with a better setup for older puppies and more acreage.



I am amazed that you did it with a small person to look after at the same time! I'm not even sure how people do ONE puppy and little kids! It was great to be able to follow along as you did it for the first time. 

Breeding is something that I hope to do one day - provided I have the right girl and she has proven herself worth reproducing - but not until I am retired. I need a bigger house and a yard, and just lots more time. And funnily enough, I'd hope for spring/summer puppies! (But I do have AC). I have a ton to learn, but it would be a labour of such love. I'd love to experience it.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, ArchersMom- I found this thread on my own and have gotten great pleasure from it! I started at the very beginning when you were first planning to breed Teal and read (albeit intermittently) all the way through until I caught up to where you told me you are now: down to having only two puppies left at home, plus the one you are keeping. It was a fabulous surprise to learn that you had bred Teal. As you know, I had always wanted one of Jane's dogs and you got Teal at at a time when I was considering getting one from her. I would have loved to have one of Teal's puppies, too! They are simply darling. I absolutely love this picture of Branch with some of the puppies on a field trip. Could there be a better country idyll?


Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> Hi, ArchersMom- I found this thread on my own and have gotten great pleasure from it! I started at the very beginning when you were first planning to breed Teal and read (albeit intermittently) all the way through until I caught up to where you told me you are now: down to having only two puppies left at home, plus the one you are keeping. It was a fabulous surprise to learn that you had bred Teal. As you know, I had always wanted one of Jane's dogs and you got Teal at at a time when I was considering getting one from her. I would have loved to have one of Teal's puppies, too! They are simply darling. I absolutely love this picture of Branch with some of the puppies on a field trip. Could there be a better country idyll?
> 
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


I'm so glad you found it! I was just coming to share it with you. The Hooligans (Branch included) are quite a hoot to watch. Today I took them all to the smaller part of the backyard for a quick potty trip and it somehow ended up with everyone getting a bath.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

They were so cute Monday in class! Glad I got to see and visit with a few before they went home. We had some fun on Facebook with a photo of one of our classmates holding one and someone joking around that she got a Golden puppy (she is into Frenchies).


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

FosterGolden said:


> They were so cute Monday in class! Glad I got to see and visit with a few before they went home. We had some fun on Facebook with a photo of one of our classmates holding one and someone joking around that she got a Golden puppy (she is into Frenchies). <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


 @FosterGolden - Can you share your Facebook page with me? One of those pups was my little Piper. ?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Miss Bryn taking her post-bath bath on the princess chair


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's grown so much!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, she is sooooooo cute.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh. Such a cutie & I can’t get over how big she is


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet thing! I've lost track - how old is she now?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Sweet thing! I've lost track - how old is she now?


10 weeks today


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I don't miss the clean up but I sure miss all of these sweet little faces https://sweetlilyphotography.shootproof.com/gallery/7346698/home


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What great photos of all the lovely pups, really nice that you have them to look back on over the years.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I agree. I'll always remember them as my crazy 8 week old little babies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It was so much fun watching them on the webcam.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is one of the best scroll galleries I have ever looked at. Amazing photos of your pups. You're so lucky to have those. And to have one of the pups with you!


----------

